# I miss, it i should of kept this scape



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

maybe my 55g will live on in my 75g 










so I'm looking for LOTS of java fern, anubias, dwarf sag, and crypts.. also having problems with my fluval 305, and more or likely going to sell it. $65.00


----------

